# the inks on the sublimation paper stay after i press it!



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

i have been trying everything more pressure, more time, more heat etc..
My setting are 100%poly, 400degrees, pressure high and still when i remove the paper it looks like is the sam printing and the tee is really lousy 

im using inks and paper from starline pacific

please help!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

have you tested you heat press for proper heat and pressure??

here are two tools you can use..

Digital Pyrometer & Surface Probe Kit: Colman and Company - Discount Commercial Embroidery Supplies - Machine Embroidery Supplies Catalog

Heat Press Accessories | Stahls' ID (Heat Press Machine Test Kit)


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> have you tested you heat press for proper heat and pressure??


yup i did, both presses are working perfect


----------



## PrintMonkey (Jul 15, 2006)

Need more details please.
Pressing for how long?
What inks?
Printing on the correct side of the paper?

M


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

PrintMonkey said:


> Need more details please.
> Pressing for how long?
> What inks?
> Printing on the correct side of the paper?
> ...


pressing for 1 minute.
ArTainium UV+ Sublimation Inks by Sawgrass Technologies
yup right side, the other side is marked so no way you will mistake the right side

thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

is it on this particular shirts? does it work on others?


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> is it on this particular shirts? does it work on others?


nope, i had use 50/50, 100%p0ly, 100%poly meshed and flat and different brands and still the same problem, one interesting point, when i print mugs or license plates the are awesome! so shiny and vivid colour


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

Have you tried less pressure, less heat and less time? Shirts take very little pressure and the few I've done were at 385 degrees and 45 seconds.


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

mn shutterbug said:


> Have you tried less pressure, less heat and less time? Shirts take very little pressure and the few I've done were at 385 degrees and 45 seconds.


i had tried but still the same, i think it has to be with the paper


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

What shirts are you using - Vapor or Softlink, or something else?


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

try regular paper if the regular paper is more vibrant in color means your sublimation paper is not good, but if you have same result try to change new brand of shirt or in mousepad with 100 polyster.


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

Try different batch of paper.
I just had a massive issue with paper I'm using (roll "tacky" paper) - the results were inconsistent, the image was not looking right on the paper and when pressed (at times very faded too), the prints were developing weird pools of inks etc... Apparently, the coating on the paper was off.


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

this is weird i tried a normal paper i was working for some posters (glossy paper) i bought at home depot just for the sake of it and the colour was GREAT!!
thanks every one


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

yes the normal paper print also great if using sublimation ink..that's why i tell you to test it in... now your sublimation paper is the one cause it maybe you can asked if you can refund or exchange with other paper.


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

MYDAMIT said:


> yes the normal paper print also great if using sublimation ink..that's why i tell you to test it in... now your sublimation paper is the one cause it maybe you can asked if you can refund or exchange with other paper.


But he already stated that his mugs, etc.. turn out great using the same paper, ink, etc.... so how can it be the paper.
Starlinepacific's paper is for both soft & hard goods.
By process of elimination it has to be the shirts or the pressing method.
For vapor or softlink shirts I use 400 deg. 50 secs, med/heavy pressure.


----------



## son.of.a.fish (Jul 8, 2009)

dim116 said:


> But he already stated that his mugs, etc.. turn out great using the same paper, ink, etc.... so how can it be the paper.
> Starlinepacific's paper is for both soft & hard goods.
> By process of elimination it has to be the shirts or the pressing method.
> For vapor or softlink shirts I use 400 deg. 50 secs, med/heavy pressure.


I tested a jersey i bought at walmart (one of those sport climacool) and worked great so, is part the paper, part the blanks and part that my settings are not the adequate, even tho the transfer was successful still a lot of ink on the paper


----------



## dim116 (Nov 27, 2006)

Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Theres gonna be alot of link left. When I press it looks like none came off but its on the shrts. Its not like inkjet transfers. I have tried several papers and the all had what seemed like alot of ink left.


----------



## tmann1 (Oct 13, 2008)

son.of.a.fish said:


> nope, i had use 50/50, 100%p0ly, 100%poly meshed and flat and different brands and still the same problem, one interesting point, when i print mugs or license plates the are awesome! so shiny and vivid colour


hi u might have a tshirt says it poly but maybe cotton where u are printing
poly might might be on the inside good luck.


----------

